# Green fiber CPU yield



## oldtimmer (Sep 7, 2009)

Question in the expected yields of the green fiberglass CPUs.

I have just finished processing 72 of these CPUs and recovered .6 grams. Is this close to what others have recovered?

I removed the pins with HCl. Cleaned with water, dried them and had 145.6 grams of pins.

I then continued with slow heat and HCl in my crock pot. Cleaned the pins and dissolved in HCl + Cl, then cleaned with water and HCl washes.

If the yield that I got is close, it equates to .008333 gr. of gold per CPU, or about $.27 in value.

Comments?


----------



## Gold Trail (Sep 10, 2009)

your right in the ball park. 

ive had them run close to 1/2 a gram per # of chips.

ill give ya a time saving tip:

get a metal coffee can and a torch. hold the chip with a pair of pliers and GENTLY heat the pins

then bang the chip on inside of the coffee can to dislodge the pins

saves on HCL

Ryan


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 7, 2017)

I have processed 110.6 grams of green/brown fiber based CPUs and i recovered 0.5 grams of gold (my scales was 0.1 decimal accuracy when i measured the gold). All CPUs was from mixed CPU sockets 370/462/478/AM2.
So, according to my results there is about 4.5g of gold per kilogram of kovar pins from green/brown (not black) fiber processors. I am saving this kind of pins and i will repeat test with 0.01 decimal accuracy scales.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 9, 2017)

Tzoax said:


> I have processed 110.6 grams of green/brown fiber based CPUs and i recovered 0.5 grams of gold (my scales was 0.1 decimal accuracy when i measured the gold). All CPUs was from mixed CPU sockets 370/462/478/AM2.
> So, according to my results there is about 4.5g of gold per kilogram of kovar pins from green/brown (not black) fiber processors. I am saving this kind of pins and i will repeat test with 0.01 decimal accuracy scales.
> 
> WP_007967.jpg



Hi Tzoax.

You really do need to get that scale which will do 0.01 accuracy (they cost as little as £4.79 on fleabay) because the yields you are posting using your 0.1 scale can be wildly inaccurate. At worst your 0.5g reading could be 0.41g making the yield 3.71g per Kg instead of the 4.5g mentioned. Whilst it doesn't look like a great deal that's a possible margin for error of up to 21% in the yield reporting.

Here's a link to a perfectly adequate set. Buy 2 and cross reference the results if you like. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100g-0-01g-Digital-Jewelers-Scale-Diamond-Gold-Coin-Calibration-Weight-/122267934094?hash=item1c77bc9d8e:g:A9gAAOSw3v5Ys3j2

Hope that helps.

Jon


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 9, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Tzoax said:
> 
> 
> > I have processed 110.6 grams of green/brown fiber based CPUs and i recovered 0.5 grams of gold (my scales was 0.1 decimal accuracy when i measured the gold). All CPUs was from mixed CPU sockets 370/462/478/AM2.
> ...




Hi Jon,

Thank you for the link. I did this test some time ago, i just wanted to share my results (with 0.1 scales). I ordered a 0.01 scales so from now on that will not be an issue. I am preparing BGA solder balls material for my first use of my new 2 decimal scales. I still collect green/brown fiber kovar pins and when i collect several hundred grams i will rerun a test with two decimal scales. 

Alex


----------



## anachronism (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice one Alex

Good luck with it.

Jon


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you Jon!

Alex


----------

